# You have three hours to get to Dagenham...yes it's Gumtree again!



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

URGENT KITTENS NEED A HOME NOW !!!!!! | Dagenham | Gumtree

Are these people for real?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Chr!** sake, does anyone live in/around that area to help with transport?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I really should not look at these threads.
I am in East London and have transport.....


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Am never sure if they are for real, these posters ...shock, horror...or if they are just saying this to get people moving. If I had a litter of kittens needing rehoming and someone said, hey, off to Germany tonight...you want to come with us? My first priority would be to get the kittens rehomed, Germany would have to go on the back boiler. I have not got in touch as I do not think I could be polite. Kittens appear to be black, so I do not anticipate a queue for them, even if they are free, poor little mogs.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> I really should not look at these threads.
> I am in East London and have transport.....


I should not look at them either TBH..I spent most of Saturday driving to and from Hackney (impossible even with a satnav) to pick up an 'unwanted moggy'...not the fault of the poster, she had kindly agreed to care for an entire tabby male while they moved house, then owners decided not to pick him up and she was lumbered. A year later the cat was still with her. He's a little gem anyway, very small for aaan entire Tom, but sweet and starting to be quite affectionate and confident.

You can't save them all


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

:cursing: People like this make me so  
I dont believe they are going to Germany tonight but i am concerned these kittens maybe dumped tonight.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i hope they stay in germany unless they going for funeral , then im sorry but seriously no compassion in that ad at all best wishes from me and ankhstar to this litter, cant offer any help at present but am working towards being able to one day.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

God im absolutely over run. Could anyone on here look after them just until I adopt out a few other kittens? Im so worried that they will just be left. That happened to my cat and he was absolutely traumatised


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can put them in my bedroom but only until 10th august then i need the space for the pregnant rescue who is due around 13th august.


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to be sick


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I have emailed and said that there are not many people able to get to Dagenham by nine pm and where are the kittens now...are they still in Dagenham. Received replies as follows:

a) Hi the kitts are available still im al im j brother (???meaning what?). I still have kittens for sale.
b) Yep we are hey.

I have copied the replies down word for word as they were written, am guessing the kittens are still available.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

CC I think I could take them by 10th but I just can't guarantee anything  x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

omg cant believe that reply


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Right, crap my other half may either kill me or kick me out of his house (then you will have to rehome me ) But I can't not say anything. I live in surrey and have transport. So could help in some way?

However I have a full time job and 2 boys who are indoor only. Now I could _possibly_ keep them in a room separate from my two for a while? But i dont think i could give them the attention young kittens need e.g feeding due to my job. Also if we have a heat wave like last week then I couldn't keep them safe and cool as the spare room gets quite hot! Especially as I wouldn't be able to have windows open. But if I could help in anyway please pm me!

Edit - shouldn't look in this section! Also why is he only advertising them now if he has to go to Germany!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That reply sucks, what a con, i refuse to hand my hard earned money over to some prat who doesnt give a dam.

Lauren, after the 10th august space will be very tight but i could use the bathroom, not ideal but its a room until you are ready, if i manage to rehome a kitten before 10th august then space will be ok.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Calvine said:


> I have emailed and said that there are not many people able to get to Dagenham by nine pm and where are the kittens now...are they still in Dagenham. Received replies as follows:
> 
> a) Hi the kitts are available still im al im j brother (???meaning what?). I still have kittens for sale.
> b) Yep we are hey.
> ...


I think the message is meant to say

A) hi the kitts are available still, I am al, I am js brother. (I think j is the seller.....)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have tried clicking on the advert but cant see it. im guessing its a litter of black kittens they wont to get rid off !!! poor little things, fingers crossed someone can help._


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

The ad has gone but I am in Dagenham, can anyone find out where and I can go and get them but I wont pay any money. CC and PP has my mobile number if I can be of any help.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Have emailed again saying I would like their phone number as the ad has gone...no reply. I think what sometimes happens in these cases is that the ad is so awful that they maybe get a lot of unflattering responses telling them what people think of them? It's happened before, more than once, when we've been trying to help...it goes quiet. Let's not forget, we (PF) are not the only people who see the ads, and some people can be quite aggressive, which doesn't help. God knows what's happened to them.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I took their phone number and if you click on the link on this thread then click full details you can still read the advert.

I will phone shortly and ask politely if these kittens are safe and still need a home.


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I took their phone number and if you click on the link on this thread then click full details you can still read the advert.
> 
> I will phone shortly and ask politely if these kittens are safe and still need a home.


Have you tried the number on the ad CC?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Left a message.


----------

